

 What Are The Pros & Cons of My Approach? - evanlemke
http://www.evanlemke.com/getting-started-with-startups/
I have an idea for a SaaS app, but I'm putting it on hold to launch a niche site.  Hopefully, it leaves me better prepared to tackle the "big idea".
You can read more about it on my blog @
http://www.evanlemke.com<p>What do you think about this approach?
======
evanlemke
I have an idea for a SaaS app, but I'm putting it on hold to launch a niche
site. Hopefully, it leaves me better prepared to tackle the "big idea". You
can read more about it on my blog @ <http://www.evanlemke.com>

What do you think about this approach?

